# Carbon Disc only forks?



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

anybody knows if any of the manufacturers (easton, ritchey, reynolds, etc...) are working on a disc only carbon fork?

I know windwood makes one, but I'm really spoiled and I want a carbon steerer to boot. thx.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Trigon has one on their page but it seems to be non-existant. I JUST ordered the Trigon MTB fork. It's identical (I think) to the Ritchey MTB fork, which is the one a lot of companies were running on their prototypes. A-C is just a hair longer than a nomal CX fork.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Trigon has one on their page but it seems to be non-existant. I JUST ordered the Trigon MTB fork. It's identical (I think) to the Ritchey MTB fork, which is the one a lot of companies were running on their prototypes. A-C is just a hair longer than a nomal CX fork.


Seems to exist? 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3271232-post7.html

Python Pro


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> Seems to exist?
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3271232-post7.html
> 
> Python Pro



Yes, I've seen that thread and that page numerous times, but it seems pretty darn near impossible to find one stateside or from any of the international shippers on ebay. On ebay the MTB version is selling for around $200, which isn't all that bad. Other than that the 3T Luteus and ENVE Disc prototype will initially only be offered with tapered steerer tubes. That's a non starter for me.


----------



## silverado (Aug 25, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> anybody knows if any of the manufacturers (easton, ritchey, reynolds, etc...) are working on a disc only carbon fork?
> 
> I know windwood makes one, but I'm really spoiled and I want a carbon steerer to boot. thx.


Foundry Cycles


----------



## CouchingTiger (Mar 5, 2007)

I've heard that Felt spec'd a carbon/carbon disc only fork for their new disc cross bike last minute, of which I have two on order. I've also been told that said forks failed, and the bike is now on hold because of it. Word is that they are going back to the carbon/alloy they used in the prototype testing, once they can get them sourced.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

CouchingTiger said:


> I've heard that Felt spec'd a carbon/carbon disc only fork for their new disc cross bike last minute, of which I have two on order. I've also been told that said forks failed, and the bike is now on hold because of it. Word is that they are going back to the carbon/alloy they used in the prototype testing, once they can get them sourced.



Wouldn't surprise me.

There's a reason they've never existed.


----------



## PNW Rider (Sep 9, 2002)

Whisky 7 Straight Blade Full Carbon Disc Only Fork - looks like it is tapered only.

Universal Cycles -- Whisky 7 Straight Blade Disc Cross Fork

Whisky 7 Straight Blade Disc Cross Fork

Full carbon construction
Maximum rotor diameter 160mm
S.H.I.S. Clamp Diameter: 28.6
Steerer Tube: 1 1/8" to 1.5" Tapered
Steerer Tube Length: 300.0 mm
Brake Usage F/R: Front
Brake Type: Disc
Crown Race: 39.7
Wheel Size: 700c
Wheel Mount Center Offset: 0 mm
Front Hub Spacing: 100 mm
Front Axle Type: 9x1
Fork Rake: 45 mm
Axle to Crown Length: 396 mm
Defined Color: Black
Material: Carbon
Weight: 459.0 g


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

???


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope, those niner forks are 470mm axle - crown. Most 'cross forks are around 395mm.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm getting these on my Seven

Wound Up Composite Cycles - Team X? Disc


----------



## trr122 (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Carver Bikes Carbon Disc Road / Cyclocross Fork

bikeman.com has it for sale

It looks nice?


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

I think ENVE makes one too.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Kinesis CXD fork, 1.5 taper. It's a new product but Kinesis have a pretty good rep for toughness. Kinesis Bikes UK | Handmade framesets | UK designed


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

XLNC said:


> I think ENVE makes one too.


Yeah, they do. :thumbsup:

Its tapered only, though.

Welcome to Enve Composites


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

See now I am starting to look at something opposite, 1 1/8", no disc to compensate for the somewhat harsh aluminum Kona P2 fork on my Jake.


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

gregnash said:


> See now I am starting to look at something opposite, 1 1/8", no disc to compensate for the somewhat harsh aluminum Kona P2 fork on my Jake.


RealCyclist has a fork made by PRO for $209 right now, with a claimed 490g.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

dinosaurs said:


> RealCyclist has a fork made by PRO for $209 right now, with a claimed 490g.


See ok, I am seriously confused as to how/why road bike forks have no canti mounts? But yet, I see all the road bikes with canti brakes?!


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

gregnash said:


> See ok, I am seriously confused as to how/why road bike forks have no canti mounts? But yet, I see all the road bikes with canti brakes?!


Almost all road bikes and road bike forks use caliper brakes. Touring, cyclocross and hybrid bikes and forks usually have cantilever brakes.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The Enve fork may be worth looking at.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

all you guys are a YEAR late! :lol:


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Any further options?

Only found the SJS Cycles fork to add to the Enve road fork. hmm maybe I should post this in the components forum rather than CX.


----------

